# Toto and Tuffy



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=44560:tta120208sm.jpg]

[attachment=44561:ttb120208sm.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They look so sweet!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, those two are just way WAY too cute. I want to scoop them up and hug them both.


......it's about time.....  ....what's that, like the first picture in a couple of months?!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics. :wub: :wub: You should post pics more often. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh look at those two!! SOOO cute!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww they look so precious! :wub: I love their matching harnesses too!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

The T's are just precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awwww so so very cute! Thank you so very much for sharing the T's with us. They are *T*otally *T*errific!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There are my two T's!!! Sheesh, it's about time you posted pics of them. I had to drive all the way to Chicago to finally see those two it had been so long since you posted a pic.  

:huh: Maybe you were afraid I'd come for another visit and had to post a pic? :smtease: 

They're GORGEOUS as always Debbie!!! Kiss those little foreheads for me will you? Jett sends a kiss and a pounce. Zoe says she'll just say a polite hello from a distance. :smrofl:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're so adorable, I love the first pic :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

:Cute Malt:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Guess we know who owns that bed! LOL Cute and about time we see them again.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The T's are looking great. Lovely pictures.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable -- HEY WHERE ARE THE VIDEOS -- I need a toto tuffy fix


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

We don't see :wub: them :wub: often enough - they look darling in their matching "his and hers" vests/harnesses!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwww, the T's look beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Give them hugs and kisses from Auntie Lori!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: you capture Toto's "look" so well  
and it looks like Miss Tuffy adorrrrrrrrrrrrrres having her pic taken.... i love that little nose!!! i want to kiss her widdle nose and then steal her and take her HOME with me!!!!! 



ann marie and the "but... but... you already HAVE a" buttercup


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute pictures!! I love their vests.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwwww There's the precious babies. Toto and Tuffy are both so gorgeous. I like the first picture best too. They're just so kissable.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, what cuties!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What adorable fluffs you have :wub: . I think you should post pics more often.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those two are looking as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Look at those babies, they are adorable..
How cute


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Such a cute little brother and sister picture. Comfy looking bed-I hope they let you share it with them!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The T's look TERRIFIC :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look adorable!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
sweethearts!!









like two little angels.*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Dec 2 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681517


> [attachment=44560:tta120208sm.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=44561:ttb120208sm.jpg][/B]


Toto and Tuffy are so cute!! Great pictures!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

They are just darling!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

oh look at them, they are so cute!
now... lets see more pic's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They're so cute.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Totally darling!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Such cute pictures! Beautiful babies. They look so cute in their pink and blue.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:wub: *thank you everybody! *

2MaltMom Holy Mackeral, those two are just way WAY too cute. I want to scoop them up 
and hug them both. ......it's about time..... ....what's that, like the first picture 
in a couple of months?!!!!!

*Hey you! How could you even notice that with all your "hidden" puppy plans? I keep looking for stories and more pictures of how
the big "A"'s are getting a long with the little "a" LOL. *

LoriJo Awwww, the T's look beautiful! Give them hugs and kisses from
Auntie Lori! 

*Thank you Lori, you too need to post pictures of the
girls more often, they truly are gorgeous!*


The Buttercup you capture Toto's "look" so well and it looks like Miss Tuffy 
adorrrrrrrrrrrrrres having her pic taken.... i love that little nose!!! i want to kiss her 
widdle nose and then steal her and take her HOME with me!!!!! ann marie and the 
"but... but... you already HAVE a" buttercup

*Thank you A.M. Actually Toto is more of a ham for the 
camera, he says can I look more concerned? Let me turn this 
way, and then this way... We loooove the prissy Buttercup, I 
should post a few pics of her visit. Geez that was a long time 
ago...better yet, how long has it been since YOU posted pics of the BC, we miss her!*

maltilover 
Awwwww There's the precious babies. Toto and Tuffy are both so gorgeous. I like the first picture best too. They're just so kissable 

*well Yo, you're the one who told me to "get busy" and take their pictures, so you made me feel guilty. Thank you. Some times Mr. Toto is too "french kissie", he says you can kiss him any time, but Tuffy says only when she's in the mood. So when are you going to post about the transport you did for rescue? I can't even say you flunked fostering 101 because you flunked transport 101 LOL! *


Crystal&Zoe There are my two T's!!! Sheesh, it's about time you posted pics of them. I had to drive
all the way to Chicago to finally see those two it had been so long since you posted a
pic. Maybe you were afraid I'd come for another visit and had to post a pic? 
They're GORGEOUS as always Debbie!!! Kiss those little foreheads for me will 
you? Jett sends a kiss and a pounce. Zoe says she'll just say a polite hello from a 
distance. 

*Zoe, If you recall, is the one who remembered my apartment door and knew which way to turn when she got off the elevator and made herself right at home!! And besides, she loves ME and knows how to put Mr. Toto in his place. Jett is still so puppy like with his little antics and so adorable. But if he slows down, Mr. Toto could make him his personal play toy LOL.*

Cosy Guess we know who owns that bed! LOL Cute and about time we see them again. 

*Brit, they have yet to meet a bed they haven't called their own! That one happens to be Grandma's bed...when they let her share it with them. *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what lovely photos!! They both seem to pose so nicely... guess they know how adorable they look! :wub: :wub:


----------

